# Makeup books recommendations ...



## Violeta (Jun 3, 2007)

I have only one makeup book, Making Faces by KA.
I want to get some more but there are so many, what should I look into 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?
TIA
Violet


----------



## xxk1nky (Jun 4, 2007)

Anything by Kevyn Aucoin!  I see you already have "Making Faces".  How about "Face First" or "The Art of Makeup"?  He's awesome and his work is outstanding; great for ideas and step-by-step application.

I used to have a whole list of them but I seemed to have lost it.  I know Revlon made an excellent book, and Bobbi Brown too.  I guess it really depends what you're using it for.


----------



## xiahe (Jun 6, 2007)

i heard the carmindy's 5-minute face book is really good...


----------



## Jacq-i (Jun 6, 2007)

If you're interested in the history of makeup, here is my bibliography for a paper I wrote last semester. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Angeloglou, Maggie. A History of Make-Up. The Macmillan  
Company: London, 1974.

Aucoin, Kevyn. Making Faces. Little, Brown and Company: Boston, 
1999

Baygan, Lee. Makeup For Theatre, Film & Television: A Step by Step 
Photographic Guide. Drama Book Publishers: New York, 1989.

Brydon, Anne. Consuming Fashion: Adorning the Transnational 
Body. Berg: New York, 1998.

Corson, Richard. Stage Makeup 9th Edition. Allyn & Bacon: Boston 
2000.

Cosron, Richard. Fashions in Hair.  Peter Owen:  London, 2000.

Craik, Jennifer. The Face of Fashion: Cultural Studies in Fashion. 
Routledge: London, 1994.

De Castelbajac, Kate. The Face of the Century: 100 Years of Make-up and Style. Thames and Hudson Ltd: London, 1995.

Hesse-Biber, Sharlene Janice. Am I Thin Enough Yet?: The Cult of 
Thinness and the Commercialization of Identity. Oxford University Press: New York, 1996.

Jackson, Carole. Color Me Beautiful: Discover Your Natural Beauty 
Through the Colors that Make You Look Great & Feel Fabulous!. Acropolis Books: Washington, 1980.

Kay, Gwen. Dying to Be Beautiful: The Fight for Safe Cosmetics. 
Ohio State University Press: Columbus, 2005.

Lewis, Grace Ross. 1001 Chemicals in Everyday Products. Wiley: 
New York, 1999.

Lord, M. G.  Forever Barbie: The Unauthorized Biography of a Real 
Doll. Morrow and Co.: New York, 1994.

Manniche, Lise.  Sacred Luxuries: Fragrance, Aromatherapy & 
Cosmetics in Ancient Egypt.  Cornell University Press:  Ithaca, 1999.

Peiss, Kathy Lee. Hope in a Jar: The Making of America’s Beauty 
Culture. Metropolitan Books: New York, 1998.

Quart, Alissa. Branded: The Buying and Selling of Teenagers. 
Perseus Pub.: Cambridge, 2003.

Riordan, Teresa. Inventing Beauty: A History of the Innovations that 
Have Made Us Beautiful. Broadway: Portland, 2004.

Rogers, Mary. Barbie Culture. SAGE Publications: London, 1999.​


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 8, 2007)

I warmly recommend you the "Bobbi Brown Beauty" book, it is a staple in my makeup book collection! It's a 240 p. book full of useful tips & tricks, details on the skin & body basics, etc... It's a good reference book that you can keep going back to, I bought it 4 years ago and I'm re-reading it at the moment


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a slide on my MySpace page with the greatest make-up books, IMHO.  These books are a great educational tool! I have learned and still learn so much from these publications.

Scroll down a bit, it's on the left. Hover over thumbs for titles & authors.

My Page here.

or here's a link to the slide.


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow, that's a list!! I'm going to check in my local bookstore if I can find some of them (it's going to be a real quest, as finding these books in France is often Mission Impossible), the ones about women of colour look great!
BTW, I just send you a friend request on Myspace.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 9, 2007)

Beauty Made Simple by Robert Jones is a really good book,.. the before and afters are simply amazing,. his resume includes Sheryl Crow, the Dixie Chicks and more,.. Man is like $1500 and up an hour. I got to go to a seminar of his.


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey sorry to bump this thread up back from the dead but I was curious if anybody had recommendations on makeup photo books or magazines with like high fashion/editorial looks?  I own several makeup application books (Bobbi Brown, Kevyn Aucoin) but I was looking for some "inspirational" looks if that makes any sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  TIA!


----------



## nunu (Jan 25, 2008)

Bobbi Brown released a few books on make up. I own one of them and it's called Bobbi Brown Beauty. 

Amazon.com: Bobbi Brown Beauty: Books: Bobbi Brown

I love it, it explains everything from skin care to doing your eyebrows.

It's a good resource for beginners because it explains what foundation, powder and concealers are and what formula to get for every type of skin tone. It also has a step by step how to apply make up on.
I really like it


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 25, 2008)

Paula Begoun just released an updated version of Don't Go to the Cosmetics Counter.....book. It's pretty good. 

Makeup Your Mind by Francois Nars

All the Kevyn Aucoin books

Asian Faces  is a very good step by step color guide  (Bababian)


----------



## sophisticatedmu (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't go to the Cosmetics Counter Without Me 7th Edition, by Paula Begoun is a GREAT book, she shares a review on over 240 cosmetic lines (makeup & skin care), including drugstore and professional. It rates most of the cosmetic line's products with a happy face, neutral face, or sad face. It's a really helpful book, especially for makeup newbies who don't know which cosmetic line to buy from for a certain product. It basically tells what's good and bad about the product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, haha I didn't see that the person above already recommended it


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for these book recommendations!  Definitely going to check these books out at my local Borders (if they have them).


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 29, 2008)

I have Kevyn Aucoin's making faces and i LOVE it! There are very detailed drawings and it is really helpful.


----------



## Lessandes (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm looking for make-up books as well....

I'm not really a beginner, so I'm not really interested in make-up boosk explaining how to use foundation and where to place your eyeliner....
My main interest is to create really heavy make-ups, fashion make-ups, special effect make-up, goth make-up and so on...

I'm thinking about buying Richard Corsons Stage Make-up but since it is very expensive, Im hesitating a bit (couldn't find it in the library or the local book stores, so I have to buy it online, if I want it, and can't take a look at it first...)...does anyone know this book ? If yes, does it include only face painting or something beside as well ?

Further recommendations are very welcome......=)


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 21, 2008)

Definitely try Laura Mercier's book- I got great ideas from it! I like Bobbi Brown's books, but I get sick of her "rules". I like Make Up Your Mind by Francois Nars as well. And Kevyn Aucoin's books are must haves.


----------



## Pythia (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm from Ireland and I do evening classes in make up in a make up school. They have a big library and here is the list of the books they have:

 Quote:

  MakeUp Books

A Beautiful Life – Kevyn Aucoin
African American Woman’s Guide to Successful MakeUp and Skincare – Alfred Fornay
Airbrush and MakeUp – Jos Brands
Allure, Confessions of a Beauty Editor – Linda Wells
Asian Beauty – Margaret Kimura 
Asian Faces by Taylor Chang – Babaian
Basic Face – Cindy Crawford
Beautiful Brows – Nancy Parker
Beautiful Skin of Colour - J Downie, F Cook, B Nevins
Beauty – Sam Fine
Beauty Bible – Sarah Stacey and Josephine Fairley
Beauty Flash – Stephane Marais
Beauty of Colour – Iman
Beauty Pages – Thea Garland
Beauty Scoop – Julia Carling
Beauty Workbook – Robinsons
Bobbi Brown Beauty – Bobbi Brown
Body Painting Masterpieces - Joanne Gair
Classic MakeUp and Beauty – Mary Quant
Color, A Workshop for Artists & Designers by David Hornung
Colour Me Beautiful by Carole Jackson
Complete Beauty Book – Helen Foster
Cosmetic Ingredients – Ruth Winter M.S.
Cosmopolitan – Jan Masters
Costume and MakeUp – Michael Holt
Create Your Own Stage Make-up by Gill Davies
Creative Face Painting – C. Bloxsom and R. Reiche
Creative Face, Make Your Own MakeUp - Maxine Nelson
Don’t Go To The Cosmetics Counter Without Me, 6th Edition by Paula Begouin
Fabulous Face – Bharti Vyas
Face – 100 MakeUp Moves – Liz Wilde
Face Forward – Kevyn Aucoin
Face Painting – Chris Caudron
Fashion in MakeUp, from Acient to Modern Times - Richard Corson
Fashions of a Decade - 1920's to 1990's
Grimas Professional MakeUp
Guide to Beauty – Laura Bailey
Guide to the Beauty Industry by Samantha Taylor
Hair & MakeUp by Jane Campsie
Haircare, Skincare, MakeUp and Fitness – Sebastian Kelly
Kryolan Professional MakeUp 
Laura Mercier, the new beauty secrets
Look Gorgeous Always – Linda Bird
Looking Good by Nancy Nix – Rice
MakeUp – Alain Rustenholz
MakeUp – The Body Shop
MakeUp & Hair by Marie Claire
MakeUp Artistry for Professional Qualifications by Julia Conway
Make-Up Designory’s – Hawker
MakeUp Designory’s Character MakeUp by Paul Thompson
MakeUp Games – Topolino
MakeUp Makeovers: Expert Secrets for Stunning Transformations - Robert Jones
MakeUp Makeovers: Weddings - Robert Jones 
MakeUp Manual – Kryolan
MakeUp The Art of Beauty - Linda Mason
MakeUp Your Mind – Francois Nars
Make-up, Hair and Costume for Film and Television - Jan Musgrove
MakeUp, The Art of Beauty by Linda Mason
Making Faces – Kevyn Aucoin
Making Faces by Dennie Pasion
Making Faces, Playing God - Thomas Morawetz
Marie Claire hair & MakeUp
Mehndi Designs – Marty Noble 
Men, MakeUp and Monsters - Anthony Timpone
Model – The Complete Guide for Men and Women – Marie Anderson Boyd
Ooh La La, Perfect Face by Suzie Galvez
Paint A Licious - Joanne Gair
Paul Starr On Beauty by Paul Starr
People in Vogue – Robin Derrick
Period MakeUp for Stage – Rosemary Swinfield
Scary Faces – Caro Childs
Skin Disease, Diagnosis and Treatment – Thomas P. Habif
Special Effects MakeUp – Janus Vinther
Stage MakeUp – Allyn and Bacon
Stage MakeUp – Laura Thudium
Stage MakeUp – Rosemary Swinfield
Stencil Designs from India – K. Prakash
Stick Art Experience, The Language of MakeUp by Corrine Perez
Teen MakeUp by Linda Mason
The 5 Minute Face by Carmindy
The Art & Science of Professional MakeUp - Stan Cambell Place
The Art and Science of Beauty Therapy – A Complete Guide
The Art of Beauty MakeUp – Linda Mason
The Art of MakeUp – Kevyn Aucoin
The Asian Bridal Look Book - Ruby Hammer & Shihab Salim
The Complete Guide to Make-Up - Suzanne Le Quesne
The Complete MakeUp Artist – Penny Delamar
The Hair, MakeUp & Styling Career Guide by Crystal A. Wright
The Handbook of Style by Woodruff
The MakeUp Artist Handbook by Gretchen Davis & Mindy Hall
The Make-Up Book – Joy Terri
The MakeUp Book – Leigh Toselli
The Power of MakeUp – Trish McEvoy
The Ultimate Natural Beauty Book – Josephine Fairley
Theatrical FX Makeup By David Sartor & John Pivarnick
Trucco e La Maschera – Stefano Anselmo
Unforgettable Colour – Revlon
Unmasking The Face by Paul Ekerman & Wallace V. Friesen
Vogue Beauty 
Warpaint – Helena Rubinstein and Elizabeth Arden
Wigs & Make-up for Theatre, Television and Film by Patsy Baker
Woman’s Face – Kim Jonston


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 22, 2008)

has anyone read this book "New Holland Professional: Make-Up: The Complete Guide to Professional Results"?


----------



## lunamaris (Aug 29, 2008)

I just bought *Rae Morris' "Makeup – the ultimate guide"* and looked through it. It's hard for any makeup-book to include really new information to many of us, but I like the looks discussed (great photos!) because they are colorful and she uses interesting techniques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And it also has some nice (new) tips.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lunamaris* 

 
_I just bought *Rae Morris' "Makeup – the ultimate guide"* and looked through it. It's hard for any makeup-book to include really new information to many of us, but I like the looks discussed (great photos!) because they are colorful and she uses interesting techniques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And it also has some nice (new) tips._

 
i bought this book too and just receive it in the mail. out of all the makeup books i look through, this is by far the best one.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lunamaris* 

 
_I just bought *Rae Morris' "Makeup – the ultimate guide"* and looked through it. It's hard for any makeup-book to include really new information to many of us, but I like the looks discussed (great photos!) because they are colorful and she uses interesting techniques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. And it also has some nice (new) tips._

 
I agree! I just bought this last night. It's quite a refreshing addition to my makeup book collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The photoos are beautiful (and according to Morris, not retouched).


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Oct 8, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has the book "Makeup Makeovers: Weddings: Stunning Looks for the Entire Bridal Party". And if they like it or not. I am getting married next summer and am thinking of buying it.


----------



## User49 (Oct 16, 2008)

I highly reccomend all of Kevyn Aucoin's books. Also I find the magazine "On Make Up Magazine" by the Powder group very interesting/on trend/current and an invaluable source of information! ;0) The Body Shop make up book didn't really do it for me as it was a little bit 'neat and tidy'. I like more outlandish make up and strong looks and I felt it was playing it on the safe side. I don't really rate Bobby Brow's beauty books either, I think they are a bit dated now. I wish Terry Barber would make a book!! ;0)

 I also found this link to some great make up books while looking for a subscription to make up artist magazine...
Make-Up Books

xx


----------



## jd-jd (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's one I swear by --link to reviews included:

STUNNING TRANSFORMATIONS

Has EVERYTHING--how to apply mascara for different purposes, foundation, es, you name it. Lots of pictures, how to. Love it.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addictedtomac85* 

 
_I was wondering if anyone has the book "Makeup Makeovers: Weddings: Stunning Looks for the Entire Bridal Party". And if they like it or not. I am getting married next summer and am thinking of buying it._

 
Congratulations!

I am hoping to buy it soon as I want to freelance. Do you have his other book, Makeup Makeovers? (I don't own it but have borrowed it from the library.) It's apparently a very similar book.

Reading through the reviews on amazon might help you decide (if you haven't already! I know you posted a few months ago):
Amazon.com: Makeup Makeovers: Weddings: Stunning Looks for the Entire Bridal Party: Robert Jones: Books

If I buy it soon, I'll let you all know what I think of it.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 6, 2009)

..........................


----------



## pink_reaper (May 25, 2010)

*Books?*

I'm new here! I was wondering if anyone knew any great book recommendations for makeup? I am somewhat new to the online makeup community but have learned a TON from YouTube in the last six months and am interested in branching out more. I don't plan to be a makeup artist, I just have a real love for makeup! I am going to school in the fall to be a funeral director so I will use cosmetics in my job but in a different way!


----------



## dietcokeg (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Books?*

I think the best  book out there for makeup would be by kevyn aucoin titled 'Making Faces'


----------



## obscuria (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Books?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dietcokeg* 

 
_I think the best book out there for makeup would be by kevyn aucoin titled 'Making Faces'_

 
I second this.


----------



## Nepenthe (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Books?*

Co-signing on Making Faces.

Also.. Bobbi Brown's Makeup Manual is good.  I also enjoy the visuals in Scott Barnes' About Face.


----------



## makeupbysarab (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Books?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_reaper* 

 
_I'm new here! I was wondering if anyone knew any great book recommendations for makeup? I am somewhat new to the online makeup community but have learned a TON from YouTube in the last six months and am interested in branching out more. I don't plan to be a makeup artist, I just have a real love for makeup! I am going to school in the fall to be a funeral director so I will use cosmetics in my job but in a different way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

By Kevin Aucoin is also good Face Forward. I have the Making Faces and Face Forward and I love both of them.


----------



## cetati (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Books?*

I love Making Faces, but Bobbi Brown's latest is also solid and wonderful.


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody had read the professional make-up artist volume 1 by joe Blasco and Vincent Kehoe? I'm interested in buying it but see as it's so pricey I was wondering if it was worth it? If it most SFX or is there makeup related content in there as well. I did a search for reviews here on Spektra ans well as google but so far nothing. Sorry if I missed something!


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: Books?*

Rae Morris - Makeup - the ultimate guide


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lunamaris* 

 
_I just bought *Rae Morris' "Makeup – the ultimate guide"* and looked through it. It's hard for any makeup-book to include really new information to many of us, but I like the looks discussed (great photos!) because they are colorful and she uses interesting techniques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And it also has some nice (new) tips._

 
triple agreed, one of the better and current makeup books ive read


----------



## dopalives (Jun 11, 2010)

great thread!  thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_I warmly recommend you the "Bobbi Brown Beauty" book, it is a staple in my makeup book collection! It's a 240 p. book full of useful tips & tricks, details on the skin & body basics, etc... It's a good reference book that you can keep going back to, I bought it 4 years ago and I'm re-reading it at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I swear by this book as well! It`s amaz`n.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 13, 2010)

I would suggest any other Kevyn Aucoin book, or the Nars one, or bobbi brown.  they are all great!


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 14, 2010)

Has anyone read Scott Barnes 'About Face' and recommend it?

I loooove makeup books. The transformations and photos are breathtaking.


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_Has anyone read Scott Barnes 'About Face' and recommend it?

I loooove makeup books. The transformations and photos are breathtaking._

 
I have it. I like it, but he has a different technique from others I've read. He uses red & yellow to get that "glow" contour ppl know him for. It's advanced, is all. I love all the pics tho, so for that I'd recommend it.


----------



## christinakate (Jun 17, 2010)

I throughly enjoyed Sephora's book. And well of course, Bobbi Brown Beauty.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_Has anyone read Scott Barnes 'About Face' and recommend it?_

 
Here's a short review that I think might be helpful:

 Quote:

 *Scott Barnes - About Face Book Review*

I purchased 'About Face' by Scott Barnes quite recently and after reading it, I realise that my way of applying make up is changing. The book is so influential, as it's well written and examples are demonstrated with perfect visuals. Scott Barnes has been make up artist to Jennifer Lopez over the years and is famous for making her 'glow'!

The 240 page book contains a variety of makeovers on various skin tones and facial features with step by step information and expert tips. Skin care has also not been missed, there is a nice section dedicated on the subject.







Scott Barnes' approach to makeup is very different to the most make up artists. His emphasis is mainly on the skin, trying to bring light to the face. He firstly applies a lighter shade of concealer to highlight the face, he then contours with a darker shade, and finishes off with a foundation closer to the natural skin tone to neutralise the base. Yes, this kind of technique has been used by others, but not to this level of artistic creativity.






He uses yellow or red tones depending on the skin tone and what he wants to achieve.






He recommends yellow based concealers for people with warm skin tones for women with dark or Mediterranean skin tones: Indian, Brazilian, African American, Hispanic, Italian or Greek.






The way he applies eye make up is also quite striking, he always applies the crease colour slightly above the crease.

This is a before and after of Sonia's eye, you can see what a difference it makes to the eye shape. It makes it seem less hooded and more sunken in.






Nadiya's transformation...






Danielle's transformation...

For me, this is the most striking makeover as her face shape looks totally different.






Obviously, it looks like a lot of make up, and I'm not sure what woman can commit to doing that everyday but, there are a few tips that can be picked up and manipulated to suit your needs.

The only downside to the book for me, is that he doesn't mention what brands or products he uses specifically for the makeover, he just talks about the colour. But, there is a snapshot of some products from his kit which I have included below.






(...)

Source: B U B B L E G A R M: Scott Barnes - About Face Book Review


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I have it. I like it, but he has a different  technique from others I've read. He uses red & yellow to get that  "glow" contour ppl know him for. It's advanced, is all. I love all the  pics tho, so for that I'd recommend it._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Here's a short review that I think might be  helpful:_

 

Thanks ladies! I'm definitely going to order the book now, sounds like something I will really like


----------

